# Hi from Colorado!



## ZoeKat (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all!  I am Carla from the Rocky Mountains.  I'm new, but not really new.  I've been into MAC since about 2005, and I discovered Specktra in 2006.  I lurked for quite a while obviously, and did not start to get into posting until now.  

My first experience with MAC was ordering Amber Lights, Ricepaper, and Bronze eyeshadows online.  I fell in love and now I have an enormous overflowing traincase!  My latest haul includes a lot of stuff from the Originals collection, and I'm very excited to finally have my own Parrot.  I'm actually off to my MAC store right now because I have some time to kill before going in to work.  

It's very nice to meet everyone!  I've never really taken the time to "introduce" myself on one of these threads in other forums, so I felt the new year should bring a change.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 2, 2008)

carla!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Carla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for taking a moment to introduce yourself and kudos for welcoming change in the year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have you "official" now, happy to have you.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 2, 2008)

*~*Welcome Carla!!!*~*


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Carla!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely intro, Carla.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## user79 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Carla, glad to have you here.


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome fellow Coloradoan!


----------



## shellybells82 (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome Carla!!


----------



## Divinity (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Carla!  What part of Colorado do you hail from?  I'm from Lakewood!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi!  I use to live in Loveland, and I am originally from Laramie, WY, so I am always excited to see someone from my old area!  Welcome!


----------



## user79 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome Carla !


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

